# How Does Writing Make You Feel?



## aquablue (Sep 3, 2010)

Before, during and after?

I feel like a kite high up in the heavens! You?

__


----------



## Waste. (Sep 3, 2010)

It's just an escape really. I live a fairly normal life so I love to write to just show that I can be fun and exciting. It frustrates me though, I like to be the best in what I do and writing isn't the profession to go into if that's the case. That won't stop me loving it though. =]


----------



## mwd (Sep 4, 2010)

While I'm actually in the act of writing I don't feel much either way, my mind gets empty, and I'm just focused on what I'm writing.  I feel pretty good when I've finished something, though.


----------



## Like a Fox (Sep 4, 2010)

I laugh at my own jokes, and every now and then I think 'Man, I am really something.'

OR 'Man, I am a hack.'


----------



## malvo4 (Sep 4, 2010)

I really get into my characters head or the mood, lost listening to a song over and over, really moopy, or really giddy. If I am brainstorming and I am on the roll, it might seem like I am high, just with a keyboard.


----------



## Eluixa (Sep 4, 2010)

High sounds about right. Happily focused. I love it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 4, 2010)

Irritated, mostly.


----------



## Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Before writing, in the brainstorming stage, where you can sit there in one place for an hour straight while your mind is creating an imaginary world and scenarios and characters, I feel like I just ate one of Aunt Mary's special brownies. Out-of-body.

During writing, it can depend on whether or not that funnel coming down from my world in the clouds is blocked with self-doubt that smells like constipation. If things are groovin', and my fingers flying across that page, then I feel pretty giddy. I lose track of time in that happy zone. I don't eat, because I know that if I get up and move, I might lose that light I been working in. 

After writing (again, depending) I'm ususally satisfied at the commitment, even to bad writing. I'm eager to begin a new direction tomorrow. I'm also anxious at how critical I'll be of the story. Usually, I'm pretty hard on myself.


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 4, 2010)

> How Does Writing Make You Feel?


Whole.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Productive


----------



## JosephB (Sep 4, 2010)

Content, frustrated, satisfied, excited, disappointed -- occasionally, elated. 

I could write for half an hour and feel any or all of those emotions.


----------



## garza (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never been a 'feely' type of person and never have any special 'feeling' when I'm writing. Writing is just something you do, like breathing or eating.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 4, 2010)

Fully occupied, time passes and I don't realise it, people speak to me and I don't hear them, at the writing stage it is very antisocial.


----------



## Fox80 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been criticized for my disturbing content - there is a reason behind it, though.

When I am writing all those horrible things, I am re-living an episode of my life that may only share a tiny grain of semblance to the story being output, yet the incident is there and I am pouring out all the vile affluence stemming from the incident that has been ensiled in my brain. My characters get to say things I normally do not say in the real world; unbelievably, I do possess some great degree of decorum (usually). Despite my life and the nature of my stories, I am actually a very mild-mannered, quiet person. I do get upset, but only on rare occasions. Someone really has to push me.

When I am done, there is usually a sense of catharsis. I feel better. I am pretty sure I won't find a venue for most of the awful subjects that are the focus of my writing, but it does something positive for me.

I would guess that I'm not the only one.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 4, 2010)

Fox80 said:


> I have been criticized for my disturbing content - there is a reason behind it, though.
> 
> When I am writing all those horrible things, I am re-living an episode of my life that may only share a tiny grain of semblance to the story being output, yet the incident is there and I am pouring out all the vile affluence stemming from the incident that has been ensiled in my brain. My characters get to say things I normally do not say in the real world; unbelievably, I do possess some great degree of decorum (usually). Despite my life and the nature of my stories, I am actually a very mild-mannered, quiet person. I do get upset, but only on rare occasions. Someone really has to push me.
> 
> ...


That _sounds_ plausible, but only until one stops and asks oneself why people perceive a need to share that catharsis by going online. It could just as easily be written offline. More easily, in fact. In other words, I don't believe the excuse. Some other agenda is involved.


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm often plagued with guilt when writing (and foruming) as there is also something else I'm neglecting to do, or someone I'm not looking after. I feel selfish and a bit naughty! Sometimes it's a delicious feeling; sometimes it just makes me stop after two sentences and do the washing up


----------



## Baron (Sep 4, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That _sounds_ plausible, but only until one stops and asks oneself why people perceive a need to share that catharsis by going online. It could just as easily be written offline. More easily, in fact. In other words, I don't believe the excuse. Some other agenda is involved.


 
Many writers write for cathartic reasons.  It's ridiculous to suggest that such works shouldn't be shared online as long as the content is acceptable.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 5, 2010)

Baron said:


> Many writers write for cathartic reasons. It's ridiculous to suggest that such works shouldn't be shared online


 
I remember my old Granny used to say, about getting stuff out of one’s system, ‘Write the letter, and then tear it up.’

Sure, some writing is cathartic. But to say that _sharing that writing _is cathartic is no more than second-grade psychobabble.


----------



## Baron (Sep 5, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> I remember my old Granny used to say, about getting stuff out of one’s system, ‘Write the letter, and then tear it up.’
> 
> Sure, some writing is cathartic. But to say that _sharing that writing _is cathartic is no more than second-grade psychobabble.


 
Well if we adopted your perspective then we would have none of the works of the Bronte sisters or Jane Austen; no Sylvia Plath or Christina Rosetti, to name but a few.

Living in the outback has given you a very limited view of things.  I suppose that adopting your way of seeing it could spare us some of those teen angst poems though.


----------



## Fox80 (Sep 5, 2010)

Baron said:


> Living in the outback has given you a very limited view of things.  I suppose that adopting your way of seeing it could spare us some of those teen angst poems though.


Well put, Baron. I bit the bullet on this one; I didn't dare reply lest I be banned for saying what this instigator deserved to hear.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 5, 2010)

Baron said:


> Many writers write for cathartic reasons. It's ridiculous to suggest that such works shouldn't be shared online as long as the content is acceptable.


Proviso noted.


----------



## ronnycarson (Sep 14, 2010)

Writing makes me feel everything. There's a sense of omnipresence, knowing that mentally, I can take a story anywhere I want it to go. And in some cases, the story takes itself where it wants to go. Nothing is written in stone and can change at any given moment. Ultimately, it gives me a feeling of spontaneity.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 15, 2010)

I write because I am compelled to when I get that Eureka moment. And to be able to write that moment into a story, and have others appreciate it... Its euphoria. That's what writing makes me feel: the satisfying sensation of being able to send a message to others, knowing that they have understood you and that your story had been a part of their lives, however short the time was.


----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2010)

seigfried007 said:


> Whole.



Yes, exactly.


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 15, 2010)

second what ox said: irritated. i feel great when im finished, though.


----------

